# Lymph Nodes



## Ann  (Sep 28, 2010)

Does a provider need to document that they looked at 2 lymph nodes for the 97 or 95 guidelines? I can't find anything that states this.  Our providers usually use the 95 guidelines.


----------



## cmcgarry (Sep 28, 2010)

The 95 Guidelines are vague on the requirements for each body area/organ system, and do not state how many places lymph nodes need to be checked.

The 97 General Multi-system Exam, however, does state, to get the bullet in lymphatic:
"Palpation of lymph nodes in two or more areas:
  Neck   Axillae    Groin    Other"


----------



## LLovett (Sep 28, 2010)

*Yes, in 97 2 are required to get credit*

Lymphatic Palpation of lymph nodes in* two or more *areas:
 Neck
 Axillae
 Groin
 Other

95 does not require this.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------

